# Deore 1x10 vs XT 1x11



## Druder (Dec 10, 2019)

I bought a Haibike AllMtn2.0 with Deore 2x10 because the deal was too good to pass up and I figured components were easy to swap out and make a better bike for cheap money. Now I'm questioning whether I should just remove the front mech and run 1x10 or swap the XT 1x11 off my other bike. Is an extra gear worth running a thinner chain on an ebike? I know Deore to XT used to be a jump worth making, is that still true? Keep in mind I have XT sitting on a spare bike so I wouldn't be purchasing anything, on the contrary I'd have to purchase an 11-42 cassette to run the Deore 1x.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Druder said:


> I bought a Haibike AllMtn2.0 with Deore 2x10 because the deal was too good to pass up and I figured components were easy to swap out and make a better bike for cheap money. Now I'm questioning whether I should just remove the front mech and run 1x10 or swap the XT 1x11 off my other bike. Is an extra gear worth running a thinner chain on an ebike? I know Deore to XT used to be a jump worth making, is that still true? Keep in mind I have XT sitting on a spare bike so I wouldn't be purchasing anything, on the contrary I'd have to purchase an 11-42 cassette to run the Deore 1x.


I too bought that 2019 Black Friday bike! And I do notice that the 2020 model is running 1x12 NX Eagle.

However, my plan is to use and wear out the OEM 2x10 chain and cassette. Then I will change to a 2x9 speed system. (only need a Shimano 9 speed shifter)

Then I can enjoy the stronger and cheaper SRAM 9 speed chains/cassettes!

But I wonder if I can give up the 36T on the 10 speed cassette? (9 speed is 11-34)


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

I would absolutely go with a 1X drivetrain. Simpler/less maintenance, plenty of gear range, frees up some handlebar room, really no downside. The front derailleur is a crude mechanical abomination left over from the stone age...


----------



## Druder (Dec 10, 2019)

RickBullottaPA said:


> I would absolutely go with a 1X drivetrain. Simpler/less maintenance, plenty of gear range, frees up some handlebar room, really no downside. The front derailleur is a crude mechanical abomination left over from the stone age...


But would you simply keep the Deore as 1x10 on the bike and run with it or swap the XT 1x11 from my old bike? I'm not sure what the weight difference is but I assume the quality is better on the XT


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Druder said:


> But would you simply keep the Deore as 1x10 on the bike and run with it or swap the XT 1x11 from my old bike? I'm not sure what the weight difference is but I assume the quality is better on the XT


Totally depends on the cassette gear range. If it meets your needs and shifts fine, ride it until it starts giving you trouble, then replace it all. No point in spending any money if what you have on there now meets your needs. Some people that go 1X will leave the front derailleur on as a chain guide, FYI. Use the adjuster screws to position it such that it protects the chain from dropping off the chainring but won't rub in either extreme on the cassette.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

My minimum standards haven't really increased, yet the standards of Deore has increased. It went from only XT really meeting my standards, but as time went on and features trickled down, SLX met my needs in the DynaSys era. Now Deore has received trickle down and meets my needs. It's getting to the point that perhaps even non-system Alivio might meet my needs. I consider my needs to be on an enthusiast level too, having spent up to 5k on complete bikes, and even upgrading them with a few thousand USD more.

I will say that you sound similar, and that perhaps the only part worth upgrading on Deore is the shifter. The Saint and XTR 10 spd shifter are said to be like swiss watches, in comparison to lower level shifters. Can't say the same about 11 spd shifters. Frankly, in addition to the existence of a sweet shifter, it was probably the existence of a solid and affordable chain (HG-95) and the RD clutch that made me choose 1x10 deore. I would've tried 9 spd alivio, if I knew it had all these things, since it was so much more affordable, and I expected ebikes would eat up drivetrains if I weren't careful.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

RickBullottaPA said:


> I would absolutely go with a 1X drivetrain. Simpler/less maintenance, plenty of gear range, frees up some handlebar room, really no downside. The front derailleur is a crude mechanical abomination left over from the stone age...


Agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Druder (Dec 10, 2019)

One of the biggest agreements people have made in other threads is that a Saint or XT shifter is a big upgrade even if you keep the Deore derailleur. Since I already own the XT stuff I think I’ll just make the switch instead of buying new stuff to make the Deore better. I can always set that up on my dad's Rocky Mountain, he’ll be pumped with a free upgrade.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

why don't you try out 1x10? I suppose on an ebike the lack of lower gear is less important due to e-halp. 

once you wear out the drivetrain, you can upgrade. In this day and age a new drivetrain could be 1x12.

I second what everyone said about XT shifter. Whatever you do, get an XT shifter. It works with the SLX RD.


----------



## Druder (Dec 10, 2019)

HerrKaLeun said:


> why don't you try out 1x10? I suppose on an ebike the lack of lower gear is less important due to e-halp.
> 
> once you wear out the drivetrain, you can upgrade. In this day and age a new drivetrain could be 1x12.
> 
> I second what everyone said about XT shifter. Whatever you do, get an XT shifter. It works with the SLX RD.


So to be clear, I own XT 1x11, it's sitting on a bike with a broken fork. Everyone is suggesting I run 1x10 to see if I like it, which I'm happy to do if it's a solid group but they're also saying to upgrade the shifter which will cost me more money than just swapping the stuff I already own from my other bike. Basically I wanted to know if this group is solid enough with zero upgrades and the answer is eh, it could be better. I think my dad's RM Instinct is a 2002 so this stuff would be a real good upgrade for his bike.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Druder said:


> So to be clear, I own XT 1x11, it's sitting on a bike with a broken fork. Everyone is suggesting I run 1x10 to see if I like it, which I'm happy to do if it's a solid group but they're also saying to upgrade the shifter which will cost me more money than just swapping the stuff I already own from my other bike. Basically I wanted to know if this group is solid enough with zero upgrades and the answer is eh, it could be better. I think my dad's RM Instinct is a 2002 so this stuff would be a real good upgrade for his bike.


FYI - Last year, as an upgrade, I installed XT 1x11 w/11-46 Cassette on my IZIP Peak DS. You will probably want to move the dropper to the left side and may need new lever/parts to do that. I ran 30 front and 11-46 cassette and worked good for riding the canyon in Auburn, CA etc. (oh yeah, be sure you install a chain guide if you use one of the stock chainrings)


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

What are the chainrings with your 2x10 setup? You may be too big with the large one and too small with the small one. I run a 1x34t chainring with 11x46 with my Shimano E8000 setup and definitely use 34-46 on really steep stuff. I've found that even on an ebike, really low gears are still necessary in some situations, like Slickrock in Moab and on some really steep singletrack pitches in Colorado.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I just love 2x10, in my mind it is a keeper. Just adjust the cassette to your need.
Remember a tiny gear is a smart thing on a heavy bike even if it is not used often.


----------

